# That is right, Jewish Americans, common core is insinuating the holocaust is a myth.



## Theowl32 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Common Core school assignment: Was Holocaust real or 'merely a political scheme?'*

The Rialto school district in California gave eighth graders an 18-page assignment that asked them to consider arguments on whether the Holocaust was an "actual event" or a "propaganda tool that was used for monetary gain."

The project created media outrage, but the school district initially defended the assignment, saying that Common Core standards are intended to teach critical thinking. The school district, through interim superintendent Mohammad Z. Islam, revised its position when L.A.-based Anti-Defamation league expressed its concerns.

The assignment given to the eighth graders read:

"When tragic events occur in history, there is often debate about their actual existence. For example, some people claim the Holocaust is not an actual historical event, *but instead is a propaganda tool that was used for political and monetary gain. *Based upon your research on this issue, write an argumentative essay, utilizing cited textual evidence, in which you explain *whether or not you believe the Holocaust was an actual event in history, or merely a political scheme created to influence public emotion and gain*. Remember to address counterclaims (rebuttals) to your stated claim. You are also required to use parenthetical (internal) citations and to provide a Works Cited page."

KTLA reports:

The 18-page assignment instructions included three sources that students were told to use, including one that stated gassings in concentration camps were a "hoax" and that no evidence has shown Jews died in gas chambers.

"With *all this money at stake* for Israel, it is *easy to comprehend why this Holocaust hoax is so secretly guarded*," states the source, which is a attributed to a webpage on biblebelievers.org.au. "In whatever way you can, *please help shatter this profitable myth*. It is time we stop sacrificing America's welfare for the sake of Israel and spend our hard-earned dollars on Americans.

The other sources were from the websites history.com andabout.com.

------------------------------------------------------

Commie core everyone. It is also beyond obvious that the world is pushing us into a rather scary time. Jeb Bush (who like his brother is no conservative) is all about commie core. 

What is the answer? I do not know. All we know is the left (which obviously includes republicans) have thoroughly demonized the Tea Party. Making fun of their name every chance they get. Making each other think they are the same thing as the KKK. Not acknowledging there are black members of the Tea Party and even if they do, they consider them to be cornball brothers (whatever that means.) 

We will deserve what we get, and yes I am always mystified by Jewish Americans who vote democrat (commie Israel hating) 80% of the time.


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 1, 2015)

You can guarantee any thread on here with the words "common core" in the title will be full of lies. this one does not break the mould


----------



## kaz (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> *Common Core school assignment: Was Holocaust real or 'merely a political scheme?'*



Doesn't change anything, Jews will still vote overwhelmingly for Democrats


----------



## konradv (Feb 1, 2015)

It's insinuating nothing.  It's forcing the use of sources and logical debate.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Not this,,again....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

konradv said:


> It's insinuating nothing.  It's forcing the use of sources and logical debate.


Well you know extremist hate debate..


----------



## The Rabbi (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the incident has less to do with common core and more to do with california government stupidity.
Coming up next: Was the Civil Rights movement a communist plot?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

konradv said:


> It's insinuating nothing.  It's forcing the use of sources and logical debate.



More proof that the far left believes far left propaganda is "fact"..


----------



## USNavyVet (Feb 1, 2015)

First off, I oppose common core. However, I have no issue with this assignment. I think if I had been given that assignment it would just be another "A" paper for me.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > It's insinuating nothing.  It's forcing the use of sources and logical debate.
> ...


What far left propaganda would that be?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

USNavyVet said:


> First off, I oppose common core. However, I have no issue with this assignment. I think if I had been given that assignment it would just be another "A" paper for me.


School is like a job, you are given tasks and you must complete them whether you like it or not....


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> You can guarantee any thread on here with the words "common core" in the title will be full of lies. this one does not break the mould



I have  a  firm belief that when one posts----FULL OF LIES----
that at the very least that person mention---to which  "lies" 
he refers.       That "full of lies"  accusation is meaningless.  
Can you cite at least three lies in the post to which you refer?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



The propaganda posted by the far left drones..


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



can you cite some of the propaganda posted by far left
drones to which you object?---


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

Giving students a debate assignment where one side of the argument is so easily refuted that even a child should be able to do it seems like a good exercise for that level of study.

Do you suppose the RWnuts would have been happier if the debate was whether the Earth was billions of years old or a few thousand years old?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



He couldn't even name a liberal yesterday who wasn't a far left drone, after claiming there was a big difference between liberals and the far left.

lol


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



It is all over the board, just have to admit that the far left exists..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Common Core is a name given to learning manuals when I home schooled 10 years ago. Al it was was a groups of books for each grade that has emphasis by redundancy of the subject to familiarize the student with the subject..Which was far better than college text books I had to buy buy the truckload when i have attended colleges..One thing I was uncomfortable with was the multiplication tables were not memorized like when I was in school, yet the youngest is making great grades in math at 12, doing Algebra...and is on the honor roll at school and has been for 3 years when he returned to public school..
A bit of advice, start kids out early learning, don't just throw them to the side and ignore them, teach them about life and how to manage the best education for themselves.....


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Speaking of far left drones...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

konradv said:


> It's insinuating nothing.  It's forcing the use of sources and logical debate.



In view of the fact that SO MUCH of the islamo Nazi propaganda
has been DEVOTED to holocaust denial---SINCE THE MID 1930s,    I would say that the aassignment reflected the partisan
nature of the school district------ie--they are islamo Nazi scum


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


So does neutral, but it does not clarify your spamulicious trolling...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

"Slavery -- did it really happen, or is it just a bunch of malarky dreamed up by welfare cheats who can't compete in real life so need to cast themselves as perpetual victims?"

  It makes it easier to understand the actual issue when you change the target from one which is now politically correct to attack to one that isn't.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



And once again this irony impaired post coming from the one that posts to try and be top drone of the month..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> "Slavery -- did it really happen, or is it just a bunch of malarky dreamed up by welfare cheats who can't compete in real life so need to cast themselves as perpetual victims?"
> 
> It makes it easier to understand the actual issue when you change the target from one which is now politically correct to attack to one that isn't.


Not really, there is no deference..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


That would be vagalante, where have you been, locked in the dungeon,,troll?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yet you still try and be the top irony impaired drone of the month..


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> "Slavery -- did it really happen, or is it just a bunch of malarky dreamed up by welfare cheats who can't compete in real life so need to cast themselves as perpetual victims?"
> 
> It makes it easier to understand the actual issue when you change the target from one which is now politically correct to attack to one that isn't.



---my credentials>>>   I am old enough to remember the 1950s----I grew up in a kinda waspish Nazi town in the USA.     ---hard to believe---but back then----the word on  WASP street in response to the civil rights movement was--
"THE COLORED PEOPLE (well actually they used the "N" word)   WERE LUCKY TO BE ENSLAVED BECAUSE THE SYSTEM BROUGHT THEM TO THE USA AND CHRISTIANITY----and they really liked living on those
plantations---nice places----banjos,  watermelon --etc."

I wonder what the reaction would have been to an 8th grade
assignment ----- >>>>some people say that slavery is bad---
but others agree that the black African population benefited
from the program since it brought many to the USA---to
Christianity and to literacy...........<<<<<<


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 1, 2015)

What a stupid thread.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> What a stupid thread.



So you deny the holocaust actually happened?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Giving students a debate assignment where one side of the argument is so easily refuted that even a child should be able to do it seems like a good exercise for that level of study.
> 
> Do you suppose the RWnuts would have been happier if the debate was whether the Earth was billions of years old or a few thousand years old?



That's a debate I would love to have.  Trashing young earth creationist zealots is a lot of fun.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked another conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


I enjoy pressing the matter...


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

kaz said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > *Common Core school assignment: Was Holocaust real or 'merely a political scheme?'*
> ...



Not entirely true as the Jewish vote is slipping away from the DNC because of the far left stance on Israel.

Carter got the lowest Jewish vote in history.

The problem is that so many of these groups have allowed themselves to become political slaves to the far left. Which that is changing as well as the far left religion is being rejected..


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



It is all over the board, just look!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > "Slavery -- did it really happen, or is it just a bunch of malarky dreamed up by welfare cheats who can't compete in real life so need to cast themselves as perpetual victims?"
> ...


Ah yes, romantic Darwin social pessimists....They is several on this board...


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Exactly your trolling to get your post count up!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Get a mop!


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Doesn't seem to be slipping away.

Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



And you prove it with each and every post!


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder is commie core will ever "assign" students to do an 18 page paper on the following topics. I mean, since they are all about "debate" and not about pushing left wing commie propaganda.

1. Will they ever have their students do a paper on the true way the transatlantic slave trade started and who started it?

2. Will they ever assign their students to do a long paper on Roger Baldwin and the ACLU's goal to make America into a communist country and how influenced he was by Emma Goldman and her communist views?

3. Will commie core ever have their students do a long paper on the fact that McCarthy was actually vindicated after the Venona papers were revealed after the left wing commie paradise USSR fell and ex KGB agents confirmed that there were indeed American communists in the media, Hollywood, and in politics?

4. Will commie core ever have their students do an 18 page paper on the myths of man made global warming and how it is a money making scam that has generated billion dollar revenue streams in form of taxes and ridiculous regulations that flow into governments?

Fucking left wing pigs always talk about debate or freedom of expression. They are all so full of shit. Really about everything. They are hypocrites about everything. Brainwashed about everything.

They cannot see how this type of bullshit that they assign their little students is about shaping their minds and it is indeed propaganda.

Fuck you liberals. I see through ALL of your shit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

The L.A. school district appoints one Mohammad Z. Islam as superintendent and next thing you know......

can we say "cause and effect", kids?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


So you turned off your counter? And didn't you shorten your name down from oshkoshbegoshoveralls?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Why? Clean up your own mess..


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked another conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.



I do despise Common Core and will fight it tooth and nail, but however I feel about Common Core, it doesn't mean every assignment in it is some kind of conspiracy. 

It's a fact that children aren't taught that history is revised and rewritten to fit prescribed narratives and agendas and having been a victim of public education, I can say that critical thinking skills aren't being taught.  If education is nothing more than indoctrination than who's to say that the school's indoctrination is any better than that of White Supremist Nazi groups?  Teaching children to find the truth themselves instead of blindly accepting what they're told is true education.

Like Navyvet, I have no problem with this particular assignment.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> I wonder is commie core will ever "assign" students to do an 18 page paper on the following topics. I mean, since they are all about "debate" and not about pushing left wing commie propaganda.
> 
> 1. Will they ever have their students do a paper on the true way the transatlantic slave trade started and who started it?
> 
> ...


Been writing English very long? You look like you could use some common core yourself....


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Yes it is and your link just proved it!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked another conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.
> ...


Project much?


----------



## kaz (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Obama's re-election was less than Carter.  

Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections Jewish Virtual Library

That's still a pretty big majority of the Jewish vote.  Over the last 20 years, it's in a 11% wide band, not exactly a major loss.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I will be happy to feed you so you can be try and be top posting drone of the month..

How hungry are you?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

kaz said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I said it was slipping away! And it is..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > You can guarantee any thread on here with the words "common core" in the title will be full of lies. this one does not break the mould
> ...


The big one here is the thread title. This assignment was meant to teach common core critical thinking skills, however the subject of tbe assignment itself is a product of the school.

Do you understand? Common core says a student should be able to find and read sources and build an argument from them. So coke better than pepsi, football better than soccer, whatever. Common core doesn't care about the subject


----------



## Kosh (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



And then posts propaganda to cover the fact they wish to be top drone every month..


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> I wonder is commie core will ever "assign" students to do an 18 page paper


This is where you continue to show your lack of reading comprehension. 
the INSTRUCTIONS were 18 pages - because they containec printed sources.

The paper did not have to be 18 pages.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked another conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.
> ...



I absolutely agree - I worry that critical thinking is a skill no longer taught and in this age of instant (dis)information where everyone is an "expert" it's needed more than ever.  When I was in HS, we had a similar type assignment which was to examine the Vietnam War and choose a position based on our research.  That was in the 70's and it was still a highly controversial topic.  But the core of the assignment wasn't the position, it was how you arrived at it and how you supported it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Do you ever fire up another brain cell and post more than brainless one liners? Maybe the agenda with this assignment is to prevent children from thinking in tiny little circles like you do.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> I wonder is commie core will ever "assign" students to do an 18 page paper on the following topics. I mean, since they are all about "debate" and not about pushing left wing commie propaganda.
> 
> 1. Will they ever have their students do a paper on the true way the transatlantic slave trade started and who started it?
> 
> ...




 Coyote, Moonglow and NyC have all supported this, certainly, but until some actual liberals check in, shouldn't you reserve judgement?


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked another conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.
> ...


You do realize that a big part of common core is critical thinking, right?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder is commie core will ever "assign" students to do an 18 page paper on the following topics. I mean, since they are all about "debate" and not about pushing left wing commie propaganda.
> ...



Still pretending to be a liberal are you?

What's wrong with teaching critical thinking and research?  Conspiracy theories abound and are spread more easily and widely then ever before.  Kids need to know how to research and support their positions instead of blindly believing.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked another conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.
> ...



no problem with this one?     How about these


ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



the sources would be holocaust denial----which has been an
islamo Nazi cause since the 1930s.     There is extensive islamo Nazi brain washing shit on this very subject----and not
nearly enough on-------"the first entirely comprehensive genocide in history was committed by  muhummad----the founder of a creed that has gone on to incessant genocide
over the 1400 years of its existence"-----<<< that would be
a good subject


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Are you always a Darwin social pessimist?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Are you like Bart Simpson...never growing up?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


These guys I guess, these fellows have never had debate in school, or theater production....No ability to reason the pro and con....


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



he is nothing more than the village idiot-----have some
patience------he does no harm


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Sure man...I was  grown up once, it was no fun....


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



And yet you tell us man made global warming is a fact. Don't you? Unless you think is not a fact. I will say this, if you believe it is not a fact, then you are truly open minded as you boast you are.

Of course that would not be the left wing stance, who claim those who do not think it is a fact are knuckle dragging hicks.

Cause the left are always so tolerant and "open minded."

The hypocritical bandwagon of liberals just keeps rolling, doesn't it?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Says the player of scum ...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



This isn't even about Muslims Rosie.  Do you have to make everything about Muslims?

Don't you think kids should learn HOW to think critically and how to evaluate their sources well?  That's what these sorts of assignments do.  I've had similar assignments years ago.  I've also had assignments where I've had to take the opposite point of view and make an argument for it. It teaches good skills because it teaches you to think instead of just blindly memorize.  It teaches them (hopefully) to arrive at a position more logically or - find that their original position doesn't stand once they've done the research.  We need to do this more.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I haven't "told you" anything about global warming.  The Holocaust is a good topic because there is a huge body of documentation from which to research.

So, again - what's wrong with teaching critical thinking?  You seem to have issues with it.  Perhaps you did not do well in that assignment.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Still pretending to be a liberal are you?
> 
> What's wrong with teaching critical thinking and research?  Conspiracy theories abound and are spread more easily and widely then ever before.  Kids need to know how to research and support their positions instead of blindly believing.



 Children should be taught critical thinking skills, true,  but those of us who have actually developed their own critical thinking skills realize that assigning hate sites to 8th graders is an act of legitimization, and demanding they reference these sites in their papers goes beyond the pale. Yes, by all means, lets indulge in yet more drivel about sneaky Jews conniving in their secretive ways to manufacture a holocaust that didn't happen so they can manipulate people into doing their bidding. Gee -- where have we heard THAT one before?

 Now, as a creature that has defended those who call for the extermination of Jews, you are certainly in no position to speak of critical thinking as your ethnic hatred here has blinded you to the realities of the implications of this assignment on young minds, but for anybody who IS capable of such, I would once again ask them to consider the reaction to a school district assigning a similar assignment that referenced black welfare cheats too lazy to work and too stupid to compete inventing slavery as an excuse for their failure.

I mean, since these sorts of ethnic stereotypes are just fine and dandy with you, right?  .


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I am a tireless defender of Jews, Israel, and the truth about what happened when Jews were singled out and systematically murdered by the millions. U.S. troops took extensive video footage of the carnage to record for posterity so never could it be denied what happened and who did it.  I'm confident in my ability to take apart propaganda designed to deny the holocaust or mitigate its numbers.  My critical thinking skills give rise to that confidence, and I don't have to curse the darkness.  This is the point.

I teach critical thinking skills to my own children with our own home based education curriculum. We explore lots of controversial topics and we never are afraid to see both sides of an argument.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 1, 2015)

Did you know that you as American taxpayers foot $54 million a year for operational costs of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, a PRIVATE museum?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Still pretending to be a liberal are you?
> ...




Kids are going to have to learn to deal with propaganda someday, and sooner better than later.  I disagree that shielding them from it keeps them safe.  It's a fact that 17-25 year olds are very susceptible to being radicalized by Neo Nazi groups and there's no surprise.  In most cases, it's the very first time they were exposed to it and they never were taught critical thinking skills.  And now that these groups use the internet, it's virtually guaranteed that kids are going to come across it at some point.  Teaching them to defend against it should be a priority and a vital part of their education.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are getting hysterical------I agree----a critical evaluation of the extensive genocides committed ----by muslims at the behest of the founder of their religion and the ONGOING
program is a very good idea.    Long ago my mom told me
about the Armenian genocide-------I was only about 7.   She did not tell me that genocide was committed by muslims---
which is fine with me.      I just knew it to be evil.    I later
discovered ----in my twenties that I was just about the
only one around who knew about the event ----it was still evil.
Is it wrong that children know about the many genocides
committed by muslims ---especially in view of "current events"? -----eighth grade students are something like  13
years old------a bit young for a study in genocide but maybe you are right------a deep delve into the BIAFRAN GENOCIDE would be nice in view of   the current  "boko haram"-----how
many  13 year old kids do you think know about that one?
I can answer that question with a guess-----probably less than
10%       How about the genocide of bangla deshi hindus?---
muslims I have encountered denied that one too


















































4


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 1, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Did you know that you as American taxpayers foot $54 million a year for operational costs of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, a PRIVATE museum?


That seems high. Its a nice museum, but $54 million? Im skeptical


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yeah, you missed the point. There is no such thing as a left wing socialist scumbag that is interested in an actual open debate. Not about ANY subject. The most intolerant arrogant bloviated piles of shit is every last person on the left about EVERY subject. 

Whether it be about this subject or any other. 

If any "open minded" teacher ever put forth an assignment that about the transatlantic slave trade being started by African war lords, then the entire left would be up in arms. Hands across America. 

You mean to tell me you did not get the point? I am shocked.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Did you know that you as American taxpayers foot $54 million a year for operational costs of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, a PRIVATE museum?



so?-----homeland security which concentrates on Islamic
terrorism in just the state of New York costs more than
that


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that you as American taxpayers foot $54 million a year for operational costs of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, a PRIVATE museum?
> ...



it depends on how you gerrymander the stats.     I read
islamo Nazi shit before I reached the age of ten (long ago)
----at that time they managed to calculate any money
jews donated to support schools and hospitals in Israel as a
COST TO THE AMERICAN TAXPAYER too-------


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Still pretending to be a liberal are you?
> ...



Not necessarily.  If it occurs in a vacuum, there are problems but these sort of assignments include class discussions and the key statement leading into the assignment is this: *When tragic events occur in history, there is often debate about their actual existence.*

8th Graders are old enough to learn to think critically about these things.  They are already exposed to everything on the internet - they need to learn how to weed through it, assess the sources and rebutt counter claims.  What often happens when you take the weaker position (Holohoax) you find it is difficult to support and that is a good lesson to learn.

Would you be outraged if they chose another topic, such as Serbian genocide in Bosnia or the JFK assassination?  Unlike the Holocaust, there is less of a "hoaxer" contingent and a much smaller body of well established material to work from.  Given that there is a disgustingly strong Holocaust-hoax element on the internet (since anyone can print anything and reach everyone) this is a good topic to take on.  They are going to be confronted with it eventually.



> Now, as a creature that has defended those who call for the extermination of Jews, you are certainly in no position to speak of critical thinking as your ethnic hatred here has blinded you to the realities of the implications of this assignment on young minds, but for anybody who IS capable of such, I would once again ask them to consider the reaction to a school district assigning a similar assignment that referenced black welfare cheats too lazy to work and too stupid to compete inventing slavery as an excuse for their failure.



Coming from a creature who has defended those who call for the extermination of Palestinians (see - I can distort your position too!) - I find you quite laughable (in a pathetic sort of way).

You come up with the most stupid examples:_ the reaction to a school district assigning a similar assignment that referenced black welfare cheats too lazy to work and too stupid to compete inventing slavery as an excuse for their failure_

First off - that is a completely subjective topic.  Unlike the Holocaust there is not a big body of objective or historical evidence to support this any position on this - it's all opinion.  Could it be a good assignment?  Maybe but highly unlikely.

Why are you so afraid of teaching students to critically think?  You just want them to learn to blindly follow whatever prevailing propaganda they come across?



> I mean, since these sorts of ethnic stereotypes are just fine and dandy with you, right?  .



Project much?


----------



## The Rabbi (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked* another* conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.


So  the Holocaust is nothing more than a conspiracy theory?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not insinuating anything.  The assignment is simply to teach critical thinking, research and attempting to put forth a well constructed argument.  It could just as easily have picked* another* conspiracy theory like the JFK assassination.
> ...



No.  But the Holocaust Hoaxers are.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


You read a lot of school books?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



you are just slightly naïve      A 13 year old kid researching
this question will come up against    VOLUME AFTER VOLUME OF EXPERTLY Written islamo nazi shit.   That
fact on top of vestiges of anti-Semitism INGRAINED as a
legacy of Christianity -----is unhealthy for a young mind.   It
would be ok for a kid NOT raised with such a legacy----maybe yours but not the majority of people I have encountered in
my ---uhm.....lengthy life.       Remember  JAY-WALKS????


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Kids are going to have to learn to deal with propaganda someday, and sooner better than later.  I disagree that shielding them from it keeps them safe.  It's a fact that 17-25 year olds are very susceptible to being radicalized by Neo Nazi groups and there's no surprise.  In most cases, it's the very first time they were exposed to it and they never were taught critical thinking skills.  And now that these groups use the internet, it's virtually guaranteed that kids are going to come across it at some point.  Teaching them to defend against it should be a priority and a vital part of their education.



If children are to develop critical thinking skills, the way to do so is to teach them about actual propaganda techniques rather than just steering them towards hate sites regaling all the classic antisemitic stereotypes imaginable and telling them to sort it out on their own. Unless the instruction is backed up by telling them what actually DID happen, and using the hate site to illustrate the techniques, such instruction only acts to legitimize. By staying neutral on the subject and telling the kids "either of these might be true", the school is failing to teach anything at all.

Critical thinking should be taught from the ground up, and not by demanding children reference hate sites. Children should be taught logic, and especially in regards to the more prevalent logical fallacies such as the appeal to popularity and the Tu Quoque argument, both of which leftist antisemites employ with great regularity.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



of which there are millions and lots of very able and
convincing propagndaists.     Holocaust denial is very
much part of the  CORE CURRICULUM  in muslim countries---  lots of  OIL money has been used to support it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There is no anti semitism ingrained as a legacy of Christianity and now I'm beginning to conclude you are unqualified to speak authoritatively on the subject of seeing through propaganda and being immunized against it.  You set yourself up as the blind leading the blind, and you both fall into a ditch.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Kids are going to have to learn to deal with propaganda someday, and sooner better than later.  I disagree that shielding them from it keeps them safe.  It's a fact that 17-25 year olds are very susceptible to being radicalized by Neo Nazi groups and there's no surprise.  In most cases, it's the very first time they were exposed to it and they never were taught critical thinking skills.  And now that these groups use the internet, it's virtually guaranteed that kids are going to come across it at some point.  Teaching them to defend against it should be a priority and a vital part of their education.
> ...



I agree that children should not be steered toward hate sites.  In educating my own children, my wife and I use material that critiques hate propaganda from a standpoint of truth.  They don't need to go to Stormfront to learn what's taught there and it's better they get that information in the right context.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Kids are going to have to learn to deal with propaganda someday, and sooner better than later.  I disagree that shielding them from it keeps them safe.  It's a fact that 17-25 year olds are very susceptible to being radicalized by Neo Nazi groups and there's no surprise.  In most cases, it's the very first time they were exposed to it and they never were taught critical thinking skills.  And now that these groups use the internet, it's virtually guaranteed that kids are going to come across it at some point.  Teaching them to defend against it should be a priority and a vital part of their education.
> ...



I disagree.  The focus of the assignment should be for the kids to figure out for themselves - with guidance but not actual position taking- how to assess the material they come across.  What's important is less the position itself then the ability to critically look at material, assess it, build a position, defend it and if the defense is shattered by counter arguments, reassess it. Though it isn't explicit in the OP,  based on my own experiences, I strongly suspect that there is a lot discussion on sources and how to evaluate them.

It's not about that one particular assignment - it's about providing the tools to do this sort of critical analysis across the board so when these kids encounter similar hoaxes, hate sites etc they have the tools they need to properly evaluate their claims.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



yes there is------my family moved into a  WASPISH community when I was just short of five years old-----
I learned that I am a jew from some local girls who threw rocks at me and claimed that I had murdered some guy named "jesus" ------the town was very genteel----all middle to
upper middle class people-----every family in a private home---everyone spoke standard English and  SUNDAY was go
 to church day-------even I attended  "sunday school"  several
times---      I did grow up and interacted with more people
in the area and even served in the navy for a time------your
statement is entirely untrue.    Six year old girls do not "know"
that  "jews killed jesus"  from birth------they get it from their
Christian parents and even from church. ----depending on who the lady teaching  "sunday school"  that day might be.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

If this were about blacks instead of Jews, the very same politically correct supporters of the agenda involved would be screaming bloody murder.

.....and you can take that one to the bank. 

 If this thread is a display of any concept at all, it would be the tyranny of the majority. Liberals understand such a concept, and so take note when a large majority singles out a small minority for persecution. Non liberals like the leftists in this thread simply add their voice to the majority in persecuting the minority, however, and so create specious arguments that seek to distance themselves from that which they are really supporting.  

The only reason people think this is o.k. is because it is Jews, and because antisemitism is now so politically correct. All the blathering sophistry people offer so they can support the agenda without appearing to support it is moot because we all know they WOULDN'T be offering all these excuses if it were targeting black people. 

 Heck, there would be blood in the street if it were blacks instead of Jews.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That depends though.  Eventually - when you aren't around, they are going to encounter hate sites.  Isn't it better that they do so when you are there (or a teacher is there) to help them evaluate what they are encountering?

I think the way I see this assignment is the same way I see dog training in the classes I teach.  I provide my students with the tools to not only fix the immediate problem but also to be able to use those tools to address different problems that might arise.  For example, they are going to come across propoganda that endorses shock collar training (which is controversial yet beguiling to the uninformed as a quick fix).  I would rather they come across that when I'm there and able to encourage them to really think about it by asking them questions that make them think about whether that is really the right way to go.

These things don't happen in a vacuum - it's not just the student taking the assigment, taking a position, and looking at these sites and that is it.  There is the teacher interaction and guidance which helps the student on his own - form the right opinion.  The OP doesn't go into any of that it just takes the written assignment in isolation.  What I've found in dog training, and I think this works in learning in general - is that when a student figures something out on his own that lesson sticks as opposed to just taking the position he is told.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I disagree.  The focus of the assignment should be for the kids to figure out for themselves - with guidance but not actual position taking- how to assess the material they come across.  What's important is less the position itself then the ability to critically look at material, assess it, build a position, defend it and if the defense is shattered by counter arguments, reassess it. Though it isn't explicit in the OP,  based on my own experiences, I strongly suspect that there is a lot discussion on sources and how to evaluate them.
> 
> It's not about that one particular assignment - it's about providing the tools to do this sort of critical analysis across the board so when these kids encounter similar hoaxes, hate sites etc they have the tools they need to properly evaluate their claims.




So, now, you are on record as indicating schools should take no position on whether or not the Holocaust actually happened.

Why even call them schools, if so?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If this were about blacks instead of Jews, the very same politically correct supporters of the agenda involved would be screaming bloody murder.
> 
> .....and you can take that one to the bank.
> 
> ...



If you could make a good assignment about blacks it would work as well.  The Holocaust works because there is a huge body of well documented evidence supporting the existence of the Holocaust.  There is very little that is subjective.  It's easy to support one position and easy to deconstruct the other.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



a kid who googles   "did the holocaust really happen"   is going to get a lot more than just  "stormfront"  to refute
the facts  -----a 13 year old does not have to be "steered"---
such a kid would have to be CONTROLLED in order to
shield him from hate sites.     I have never come upon
holocaust denial stuff from a site that labeled itself   "HATE 
SITE"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ah, anecdotal evidence.  If there were any doubt that you lack critical thinking skills and the ability to evaluate claims from an objective viewpoint, it's been removed.  I've experienced racism from white kids growing up.  That doesn't cause me to conclude that racism is "ingrained as a legacy of White culture".  I'm a thinker. You're just pretending to be.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree.  The focus of the assignment should be for the kids to figure out for themselves - with guidance but not actual position taking- how to assess the material they come across.  What's important is less the position itself then the ability to critically look at material, assess it, build a position, defend it and if the defense is shattered by counter arguments, reassess it. Though it isn't explicit in the OP,  based on my own experiences, I strongly suspect that there is a lot discussion on sources and how to evaluate them.
> ...



My position is this:
*What's important is less the position itself then the ability to critically look at material, assess it, build a position, defend it and if the defense is shattered by counter arguments, reassess it.*

I think what is important is that the teacher helps the student find the right position rather than just telling him.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree.  The focus of the assignment should be for the kids to figure out for themselves - with guidance but not actual position taking- how to assess the material they come across.  What's important is less the position itself then the ability to critically look at material, assess it, build a position, defend it and if the defense is shattered by counter arguments, reassess it. Though it isn't explicit in the OP,  based on my own experiences, I strongly suspect that there is a lot discussion on sources and how to evaluate them.
> ...



the amount of individual attention needed to accomplish
the task  coyote describes would be impossible to attain
unless each kid had his own private very intelligent tutor


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Exactly - its all over the place.  Anyone can claim anything with equal authenticity on the internet.  That's why kids need to learn the tools to deconstruct the claims and do their own research.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think it can be done with well thought out assignments.  If you don't, you're really failing the kids because eventually they will encounter the propaganda and as you can see across the boards with a variety of propaganda - people readily believe it.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> What's wrong with teaching critical thinking and research? Conspiracy theories abound and are spread more easily and widely then ever before. Kids need to know how to research and support their positions instead of blindly believing.


Nothing is wrong with that but one need to choose the subject wisely. There is the *taboo* factor. If you chose a subject on Jews, Blacks, some women issues and homosexuals you are automatically branded as bigoted. 
*bigot*,noun
dogmatist, partisan, sectarian, prejudiced person; racist, racialist, sexist, homophobe, chauvinist, jingoist, anti-Semite; informal male chauvinist pig, MCP.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



you are wrong about that too-----racism IS ingrained as a
legacy of white culture.     -----I grew up amongst people ---
extremely racist-------before the 1950s my town had been  
"restricted"        I knew kids who laughed at anyone who
ate watermelon in public-------it did take me awhile to figure that one
out


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



The assignment cited is far too OPEN-ENDED to teach
anything------


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 1, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that you as American taxpayers foot $54 million a year for operational costs of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, a PRIVATE museum?
> ...



It gets better. Have you ever in your life seen an annual report that goes through its preamble, mission statement, blah, blah, blah, then through several blank pages, then through its index, and more blank pages, and then way in the back is buried the actual annual financial statement itself? Sleaze, brother. Ignore the $51+ million figure. The actual was $54 million. In 2015 dollars, since the day Clinton opened this monstrosity, we've forked over $1 billion in federal tax dollars to a private museum that is nothing more than a Marxist, radical queer mouthpiece. 

Annual Report mdash United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

Note: Conservative Jews fought a good fight when the museum first opened and they realized what it was really all about. They boycotted the museum and forced congressional hearings in which they demanded that all federal funding be cut immediately. It didn't happen of course, but to this day, dozens of conservative synagogues still maintain their boycott of a homosexual-driven institution that'd walk on the bones of millions of murdered victims just to obtain their "right" to get their hands on little kids. Small wonder skepticism of the massacre exists as it does today.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Twice confirmed now. We're done here.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You don't know that.  All you have is an OP with just a portion of the assignment.


----------



## guno (Feb 1, 2015)

Kosh said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Any Question why we Jews want nothing to with you in the uneucatedd white christian party


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> *Common Core school assignment: Was Holocaust real or 'merely a political scheme?'*
> 
> The Rialto school district in California gave eighth graders an 18-page assignment that asked them to consider arguments on whether the Holocaust was an "actual event" or a "propaganda tool that was used for monetary gain."
> 
> ...



What part of the above do you object to, specifically?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 1, 2015)

Common Core Kicked my Puppy.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > If this were about blacks instead of Jews, the very same politically correct supporters of the agenda involved would be screaming bloody murder.
> ...



Here is a good assignment on blacks ------
    "most black Africans were illiterate and
     some were even cannibals in 1700.   
     Black Africans who were brought to the
     USA  were introduced to Christianity and
     many people believe that Christianity
     improved their lives-----Discuss the
     advantage of the slavery program 
     for black Africans------who IN THE USA 
     produced such notables more than 
     100 years ago as  GEORGE WASHINGTON
      CARVER"


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

guno said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Same with the Indians...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The L.A. school district appoints one Mohammad Z. Islam as superintendent and next thing you know......
> 
> can we say "cause and effect", kids?



Can we say "bigotry" kids?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Othello...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > The L.A. school district appoints one Mohammad Z. Islam as superintendent and next thing you know......
> ...


And proud of it....


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



just a portion???      how do you know that?     When I was
a kid in junior high------assignments were not written in
VOLUMES-------a research paper was just a  TOPIC


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Uncle Remus?    zippity doo da


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Bad assignment.

Here would be one more comparable.

There are those who justify slavery by saying it allowed for the South to develop economically in a way that would not have been possible without it.  Do you think that economic development can justify slavery?

Or

The Civil War.  There are those who take the position that the Civil War was unnecessary and that slavery would have ended eventually anyway without a war.

Both of those examples have objective historical data that could be looked at and a clear moral position that could be arrived at.  Can you ever justify slavery?  Can you justify allowing slavery to continue when it can be decisively ended by war?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Just keep your nose
To the grindstone they say
Will that redeem us, uncle reemus?
I can't wait til mah fro is full grown
Ill just throw away my doo-rag at home

Ill take a drive to
Beverly hills
Just before dawn
And knock the little jockeys
Off the rich peoples lawn
And before they get up
Ill be gone
(Ill be gone)
Before they get up
Ill be knockin the jockeys off the lawn
(down in the dew)  
Frank Zappa - Uncle Remus lyrics LyricsMode.com


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't know that decisively, but I am quite sure that 8th grade assignments are not conducted in a vacuum.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



not a vacuum-----in school------research this topic----
and here is an example of a  FOOT NOTE  -----the paper should be no more than 20 pages


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> -racism IS ingrained as a
> legacy of white culture.


Racism is not unique to any race,color and ethnicity. No group can claim a protected trademark on it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> 
> Can we say "bigotry" kids?




Like there isn't anything bigoted about Holocaust denial.

What a strange world you antisemites wish to create. You support those calling for a Jewish Holocaust and think Holocaust denial belongs in a classroom, while indulging in turnspeak by calling those who identify the source the bigotry the actual bigots.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > -racism IS ingrained as a
> ...



I did not suggest that it is unique to white culture-----in fact
I have noted ----thru personal interactions that  "color"
conscious stuff is INTENSE-----amongst lots of groups----
including those which most whites define as  "blacks"  ----
some people get into what  "shade"  a person is---etc. 
then there are persons of the  "yellow"  race-----etc etc


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



what did you have against my topic?      "describe the benefits
of slavey to black Africans who thereby made it to the USA and Christianity"          I have described a topic much in vogue
in the  era of  civil rights amongst MANY PEOPLE.   Does the
fact that it as a topic make you itch a bit more than the fact
that  HOLOCAUST DENIAL  is also a topic favored by
millions and actually taught as fact in mosques and muslim
countries?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I don't know that decisively, but I am quite sure that 8th grade assignments are not conducted in a vacuum.




especially when they require 8th grade students to use hate sites for references.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> We will deserve what we get, and yes I am always mystified by Jewish Americans who vote democrat (commie Israel hating) 80% of the time.



And which political party actually has Jewish members of congress?

Hint: Eric Cantor got primaried by a fascist Teabagger.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 1, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > We will deserve what we get, and yes I am always mystified by Jewish Americans who vote democrat (commie Israel hating) 80% of the time.
> ...



Let me AXE you a question. Is you dummmmb? Yeeeuh. Yeeeeuh. You is duummmmb. 

Check out my signature. I think it is so funny how the democrats use you people and play all of you like a 3 dollar banjo.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I don't know that decisively, but I am quite sure that 8th grade assignments are not conducted in a vacuum.



Yanno, rather than proscribed visits to hate sites by 13 yr olds we should be teaching them that the Internet is a place where anyone can say anything and much of it is BS. Hopefully that is the lesson these kids will learn from the required use of BibleBelievers.com but I must admit to serious reservations. Equally misleading as a Nazi website which cloaks itself in the Bible is the MartinLutherKIng.org site which is owned and operated by none other than the former Grand Poobah of the KKK and leading international bigot, David Duke. Kids need to learn what is real and what is BS but I doubt that is the intent of the assignment.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that decisively, but I am quite sure that 8th grade assignments are not conducted in a vacuum.
> ...



I am beyond doubt------my take on the assignment is not that
the people who invented it do not know or intend that the kids
will be exposed to lots of real filth thrown into their little naïve
minds-------the real filth is their agenda.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that decisively, but I am quite sure that 8th grade assignments are not conducted in a vacuum.
> ...



Not only does Coyote support required visits to hate sites, but actually wants the schools to legitimize their agenda by staying neutral on the subject.  It's just one more point of view, you know.  That is just step number 1 in the overall agenda -- creating doubt.   

 Coyote should be required reading for any who do want to understand how the propagandists operate.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



for those who have not noticed-----coyote certainly presents her own   POV-----but somehow she gets very itchy when I
present mine which does not include-----"people all over the
world chop heads off  "others" "     Even King Abdullah knows
that.


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Common Core Kicked my Puppy.


Common core told me coffee was for closers.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that decisively, but I am quite sure that 8th grade assignments are not conducted in a vacuum.
> ...



 What other sites would carry Holocaust-hoax material but hate sites?  How else are they going to learn to navigate these sorts of things?  These aren't third graders.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And, as usual Dogma is making shit up in order to deliberately distort people's position.  

I think children need to learn how to think critically and they are going to be exposed to hate sites whether you want it or not. It's far better that they be exposed to it in a learning process then encountering it on their own without the tools to analyze it.

Teachers stay neutral because kids have to figure it out - it doesn't mean they don't at some point step in with relevant questions to encourage the kids to consider the right position.  It's basic learning theory.  You seem to prefer an approach that requires kids to simply memorize right and wrong rather than learn to figure it out (with help) and learn to navigate these things.

These aren't third graders - they're beginning to be teenagers and they are going to question established positions.  If that is going to happen, I'd rather teachers and parents be in on the process.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



kids---like 12 or 13 years old-----HATE SITES ???     I have never come across any site that labeled itself   "THIS IS
A HATE SITE"       Just google  a bit..........  google      holocaust


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The real filth is not teaching these kids how to think and the real danger is letting them grow to adulthood without learning how to think through this stuff because eventually those kids become adults who think the propaganda is real.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> What other sites would carry Holocaust-hoax material but hate sites?  How else are they going to learn to navigate these sorts of things?  These aren't third graders.




 I take it you have never had any children.

....probably a good thing you did not reproduce, all things considered.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Rosie, these kids are on the internet all the time without any supervision and that includes easy access to hate sites where they may not have a clue that the site is propaganda.  You seem to think you can prevent them from accessing these things, how are you going to do that?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > What other sites would carry Holocaust-hoax material but hate sites?  How else are they going to learn to navigate these sorts of things?  These aren't third graders.
> ...



I take that you are incapable of discussing a topic without resorting to this sort of shit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> And, as usual Dogma is making shit up in order to deliberately distort people's position.
> 
> I think children need to learn how to think critically and they are going to be exposed to hate sites whether you want it or not. It's far better that they be exposed to it in a learning process then encountering it on their own without the tools to analyze it.
> 
> ...




 I have made nothing up.  You support making antisemitic hate sites required for young teens and preteens, and are on record as indicating that the schools should not interfere by teaching what actually happened.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I am not going to do that -----but I am certainly not going to give them a  TOPIC upon which to write a paper for which
there is a MYRIAD OF FILTH OF YOUR FAVORITE KIND.
   holocaust denial is a subject which is promoted by
   and paid for by arab oil money and has been an obsession
   with millions of  BELIEVERS  for about 80 years


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > And, as usual Dogma is making shit up in order to deliberately distort people's position.
> ...



Yes, you are, because you are stripping away the context - typical strategy for your ilk.

I support using hate sites within the context of an assignment that is intended to teach critical thinking.

*And no, I am not on record stating or even implying "schools should not interfere by teaching what actually happened".  Those are your words and your words only.*

Keep making shit up it seems to be your best strategy.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I really don't care who promotes and who believes it.  I think kids need to learn how to read it for what it is and that requires critical thinking skills be actively taught.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Link?  Show me where I've supported that.



> and think Holocaust denial belongs in a classroom, while indulging in turnspeak by calling those who identify the source the bigotry the actual bigots.



And again, you are making shit up.  Can't you ever be honest?

You're just like the anti-semites.  You look at the name of the teacher and based upon that alone, immediately start up with your bigotry.  I don't think you have much room to call others anti-semites (perhaps you can also provide a link for anything I've said that is antisemitic without making things up).


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Link?  Show me where I've supported that.



> and think Holocaust denial belongs in a classroom, while indulging in turnspeak by calling those who identify the source the bigotry the actual bigots.



And again, you are making shit up.  Can't you ever be honest?

You're just like the anti-semites.  You look at the name of the teacher and based upon that alone, immediately start up with your bigotry.  I don't think you have much room to call others anti-semites (perhaps you can also provide a link for anything I've said that is antisemitic without making things up).


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that decisively, but I am quite sure that 8th grade assignments are not conducted in a vacuum.
> ...



I think that is part of the assignment who's express purpose is to teach critical thinking but people aren't seeing that - all they see in big red letters is Holocaust Denial.

It seems a whole lot better to actively teach this then to let kids come upon it and draw their own conclusions without guidance or challange.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In fact you did state that the teachers ---when giving out an
assignment   "did the jews really die or are they faking it"---
as a lesson in  "critical thinking"    should not express a point of view.

how about-----"did muhummad really kill lots of people, rape
lots of people,  and steal lots and fake an interview with
JIBRIL" ------or did muslims just make that story up in order
to justify their genocides of  100s of millions over 1400 years?
---or were recent Islamic genocides like of Biafrans and
east Pakistani hindus and  Armenians----just FAKED as is
that  BOKO HARAM BS???


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Link?  Show me where I've supported that.
> 
> [




In post #88, you said flat out that the school should not take a position on the Holocaust.

Damn, if you aren't the biggest piece of double-talking excrement I have ever encountered on the net.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



And you left out the rest of it.  They should let the student figure it out and guide the discussion in the right direction.  If students learn to figure it out themselves, the lesson is better learned.  If they're just told what to think they're going to challenge it.  These are teens and preteens - not little kids.  They're at the age where they are going to challenge what they are told.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Link?  Show me where I've supported that.
> ...



she is doing her  "job"


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 1, 2015)

Check out coyote doing what all left wingers do. They claim they are all about free speech and "critical thinking." Notice, mind you, how she isnot showing outrage over the subject matter. The holocaust a myth and it is used by Israel for propaganda? Critical thinking eh? Of course it is. Of course. 

Are we going to deny that left winger Americans despise America and sees Israel as an extention of America who is guilty of genocide and they cry over the plight over the mythical palestinian people? 

I promise you this, if the commie core assigned those little students to do an 18 page paper on the myth of man made global warming, her little cries about "critical thinking"  would not be her stance.

Funny, how when it comes to this subject she is so open minded.

Fucking liberals and their bullshit.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Link?  Show me where I've supported that.
> ...



And that post is proof that you are a piece of work.   You constantly take part of a statement and ignore the rest because if you take the whole you can't make the claim.  Unlike you, at least my dogs are honest when they shit - they don't pretent it's anything else but excrement.

Here are my words:



> I disagree.  The focus of the assignment should be for the kids to figure out for themselves - with guidance but not actual position taking- *how to assess the material they come across*.  What's important is less the position itself then the ability to critically look at material, assess it, build a position, defend it and *if the defense is shattered by counter arguments, reassess it*. Though it isn't explicit in the OP,  based on my own experiences,* I strongly suspect that there is a lot discussion on sources and how to evaluate them.*
> 
> It's not about that one particular assignment *- it's about providing the tools to do this sort of critical analysis across the board so when these kids encounter similar hoaxes, hate sites etc they have the tools they need to properly evaluate their claims.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> she is doing her  "job"



  You got that right!

I just wonder if C.A.I.R. gives her gets bennies, too?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Check out coyote doing what all left wingers do. They claim they are all about free speech and "critical thinking." Notice, mind you, how she isnot showing outrage over the subject matter. The holocaust a myth and it is used by Israel for propaganda? Critical thinking eh? Of course it is. Of course.
> 
> Are we going to deny that left winger Americans despise America and sees Israel as an extention of America who is guilty of genocide and they cry over the plight over the mythical palestinian people?
> 
> ...



The subject matter is not "the holocaust is a myth" - didn't you even read your OP?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Here are my words:
> 
> ]I disagree.  The focus of the assignment should be for the kids to figure out for themselves - with guidance but not actual position taking- *how to assess the material they come across*.  What's important is less the position itself then the ability to critically look at material, assess it, build a position, defend it and *if the defense is shattered by counter arguments, reassess it*. Though it isn't explicit in the OP,  based on my own experiences,* I strongly suspect that there is a lot discussion on sources and how to evaluate them.*
> 
> It's not about that one particular assignment *- it's about providing the tools to do this sort of critical analysis across the board so when these kids encounter similar hoaxes, hate sites etc they have the tools they need to properly evaluate their claims.*




Ah, yes -- some of that good, old C.A.I.R. "guidance".

 That makes it SO much better.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote does not even respond my excellent topic for
"critical thinking"        re Islamic genocides over the
 past 100 years as a direct result of the teachings of the
 creature who committed the only known comprehensive
 and complete genocide known in history---to wit muhummad


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my words:
> ...



So you can't attack the actual argument then?  You make stuff up, then result to insults.

You don't think teaching critical thinking is important?  You think you can just tell teens what to do or what to believe and they'll never question it?  Do you believe in unicorns?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



"with guidance"???       was this supposed to be a paper
which each student would write himself?      or a class group
project?      I wrote all my junior high and high school papers
by myself-------how could a teacher GUIDE  each of her
classes-----and each student in this endeavor?     Like an
impossible task.         I could see as a far better task----
  HOW TO IDENTIFY HATE SITES.           and why they
  should be avoided


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote does not even respond my excellent topic for
> "critical thinking"        re Islamic genocides over the
> past 100 years as a direct result of the teachings of the
> creature who committed the only known comprehensive
> and complete genocide known in history---to wit muhummad



Maybe because your so-called topic is poorly constructed and overly broad and, unlike the holocaust is not backed by a considerable body of evidence (remember, those pesky Germans loved to keep records)...and your topic is little more than a topic changer.

If you want to make a topic for 8th graders on genocides it needs to be clear cut.  Of course, there are plenty of hate sites to draw from should you go that route.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Check out coyote doing what all left wingers do. They claim they are all about free speech and "critical thinking." Notice, mind you, how she isnot showing outrage over the subject matter. The holocaust a myth and it is used by Israel for propaganda? Critical thinking eh? Of course it is. Of course.
> 
> Are we going to deny that left winger Americans despise America and sees Israel as an extention of America who is guilty of genocide and they cry over the plight over the mythical palestinian people?
> 
> ...




Except that Coyote has yet to express an opinion that's liberal.

 Liberals aren't pushing to have antisemitic hate sites required material for impressionable young people who then receive "guidance" by those sympathetic to the Islamist agenda that demanded it.

 Islamists are. 

Any actual liberal would be absolutely aghast that our schools have now devolved to the point where holocaust denial is required reading. 
I


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



That would be an excellant addendum to teaching how to think critically - how to evaluate the sites you come across, and their claims.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



That would be an excellant addendum to teaching how to think critically - how to evaluate the sites you come across, and their claims.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

no wonder muslims are so edgy that they are demanding
the  CRIMINALIZING  by international law of criticism
of muhummad   (the rapist dog)------based on coyote's
definition of teach  "critical thinking"-----teacher's in public
schools could assign-------as a topic -----
       "MUHUMMAD------good guy   vs   rapist dog"


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out coyote doing what all left wingers do. They claim they are all about free speech and "critical thinking." Notice, mind you, how she isnot showing outrage over the subject matter. The holocaust a myth and it is used by Israel for propaganda? Critical thinking eh? Of course it is. Of course.
> ...



Well, neither do you but...that's water under the bridge.  You spend an awful lot of time pontificating on how other people aren't liberal while showing few liberal tendancies of your own 



> Liberals aren't pushing to have antisemitic hate sites required material for impressionable young people who then receive "guidance" by those sympathetic to the Islamist agenda that demanded it.



Proof that these young people recieve "guidance" by those "sympathetic to the Islamist agenda" ?  A link maybe showing this?  Are you suggesting that American teachers have an Islamist agenda?  Or is this more of your delusional bigotry rearing it's ugly head?



> Islamists are.
> 
> Any actual liberal would be absolutely aghast that our schools have now devolved to the point where holocaust denial is required reading.



I don't think you know what an actual liberal would think since you've shown little aptitude thus far.

If you don't read about holocaust denial, how will you learn to assess it for the hoax that it is? In your typical dishonest fashion - you take it out of it's context, distort it and present it out of the entire assignment.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> no wonder muslims are so edgy that they are demanding
> the  CRIMINALIZING  by international law of criticism
> of muhummad   (the rapist dog)------based on coyote's
> definition of teach  "critical thinking"-----teacher's in public
> ...



That would be a pretty stupid assignment. Sheesh.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I would prefer it as the actual  AGENDA OF THE COURSE---
more than enough of a task if it could be accomplished
in  a  junior high  history class------AFTERALL----THEY HAVE
TO LEARN HISTORY TOO OTHER THAN THE MOUNTAINS OF HOLOCAUST DENIAL CRAP
PRODUCED BY ISLAMO NAZI PIGS OVER THE
PAST 80 YEARS-----not to mention denial of the other
genocides.  -----in fact  "GENOCIDE DENIAL"  is a better
topic than is  "holocaust denial"       ---for those interested---
muslims deny the biafran holocaust too


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

You could probably make a good assignment utilizing the Charlie Hebdo murders, free speech, Islam and the reactions of the different groups.  But it wouldn't be as clean cut as Holocaust vs Holohoax because you don't have the body of historical evidence supporting the arguments that you do for the Holocaust.  I don't know if it would make a good critical thinking assignment for 8th graders.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

OMG! Jews are riding the holocaust, blacks are riding slavery whining for special treatment. Neither of those were supported nor executed by our generation.  WTF???


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't think they are learning "mountains of holocaust denial crap" - this is one assignment and it's purpose was to teach critical thinking.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You could probably make a good assignment utilizing the Charlie Hebdo murders, free speech, Islam and the reactions of the different groups.  But it wouldn't be as clean cut as Holocaust vs Holohoax because you don't have the body of historical evidence supporting the arguments that you do for the Holocaust.  I don't know if it would make a good critical thinking assignment for 8th graders.



long ago----when I was young-----and had to face the infamous
  *****TERM PAPER*****    I learned an excellent lesson------
               )))))****LESS IS BETTER****((((((

   there is far TOO MUCH material on holocaust denial
   for a  13 year old kid to digest


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You could probably make a good assignment utilizing the Charlie Hebdo murders, free speech, Islam and the reactions of the different groups.  But it wouldn't be as clean cut as Holocaust vs Holohoax because you don't have the body of historical evidence supporting the arguments that you do for the Holocaust.  I don't know if it would make a good critical thinking assignment for 8th graders.


I applaud your patience and persistence in trying to impart common sense. It won't work as you can see. They are so busy talking that they cannot hear anything you say.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You could probably make a good assignment utilizing the Charlie Hebdo murders, free speech, Islam and the reactions of the different groups.  But it wouldn't be as clean cut as Holocaust vs Holohoax because you don't have the body of historical evidence supporting the arguments that you do for the Holocaust.  I don't know if it would make a good critical thinking assignment for 8th graders.
> ...



Ya...but 13 is when they start to challenge what they've been taught and they are going to come across those sites with or without teachers and parents to tell them how to what to think.  Conspiracy theories are really compelling - a lot of people believe them and the internet makes them more widely available.  Kids need to learn at some point how to take them apart.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2015)

Common Core is not anti-holocaust.  Only the deranged or the criminal minded would suggest such a stupid thought.  Using critical thinking skills to examine the sources and attacks on the Holocaust will inevitably lead the student to understand the horrible immensity of the tragedy that occurred during WWII.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



one assignment in a history course----one paper----TOO MUCH MATERIAL


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Common Core is not anti-holocaust.  Only the deranged would suggest a stupid thought.  Using critical thinking skills to examine the sources and attacks on the Holocaust is will inevitably lead the student to understand the horrible tragedy that occurred during WWII.



I do not think they hit on a good way to do it    It is TOO BIG 
A TOPIC  -----and very prone to preconceived ideas


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That's possible.  The OP didn't say whether it was part of a history class or english class.  I don't know what they teach in history these days in public school.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> That would be a pretty stupid assignment. Sheesh.



 Yes -- anything that singles out people other than Jews would be "stupid", whereas making antisemitic hate sites required source material along with "guidance" from the likes of you would be a lesson in "critical thinking".

Got it.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > no wonder muslims are so edgy that they are demanding
> ...



why stupid?      there are lots of survivors of the filth of shariah
who would consider muhummad to be a rapist dog----especially those raped based on the  "teachings"  of
muhummad.     Kids could get really focused and interview
some victims.     Maybe some yazidi kid out there with a
computer.    What could you  POSSIBLY have against such
a topic?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> why stupid?      there are lots of survivors of the filth of shariah
> who would consider muhummad to be a rapist dog----especially those raped based on the  "teachings"  of
> muhummad.     Kids could get really focused and interview
> some victims.     Maybe some yazidi kid out there with a
> ...




 You need to understand here, Rosie, that if you support the agenda it becomes a valuable tool with which to indoctri ...   oops, I mean "teach critical thinking skills", and it is only when you don't support the agenda that it becomes "stupid".


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why stupid?      there are lots of survivors of the filth of shariah
> ...



give me a minute-----sometimes when the material is
not absolutely self evident-----it takes me time to get that
engram shoved into my cortex


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a pretty stupid assignment. Sheesh.
> ...



I made the mistake of assuming you were more intelligent than you appear.

What is stupid is an overly broad assignment where it's likely to be very subjective.  I gave a good example of how a good assignment could be put together over Charlie Hebdo murders, Islam, and free speech.  You're clearly  not yet ready for prime time.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Because it's too broad and too vague and too subjective.  You don't have a good body of solid historical evidence to draw from in forming arguments or challenging positions.  This is a critical thinking assignment, not a journalism assignment.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why stupid?      there are lots of survivors of the filth of shariah
> ...



That makes sense.  Your focus is not teaching critical thinking, it's indoctrinating young minds.  No wonder you are such an abysmal failure in life.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I made the mistake of assuming you were more intelligent than you appear.
> 
> What is stupid is an overly broad assignment where it's likely to be very subjective.  I gave a good example of how a good assignment could be put together over Charlie Hebdo murders, Islam, and free speech.  You're clearly  not yet ready for prime time.




I was accepted to Stanford in 1972 on the basis of my G.P.A. and S.A.T. scores.

I realize you have nothing like that in them thar hills of West Virginnie, but do feel free to share, now, k?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I made the mistake of assuming you were more intelligent than you appear.
> ...



Well goodie for you.  Perhaps you will one day grow into your potential but as of yet you exhibit little of that aptitude on these boards unless making shit up (because you can't counter an argument) or pretending to be a liberal while declaiming all those who disagree with your lofty position is a mark of intelligence (as far as I know, liberals do not endorse isms)

West Virginia is a nice state.  Don't diss it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Well goodie for you.  Perhaps you will one day grow into your potential but as of yet you exhibit little of that aptitude on these boards unless making shit up (because you can't counter an argument) or pretending to be a liberal while declaiming all those who disagree with your lofty position is a mark of intelligence (as far as I know, liberals do not endorse isms)
> 
> West Virginia is a nice state.  Don't diss it.



 Well, I do have to admit that your job as a dog walker is making the most of your abilities.

Congratulations.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I made the mistake of assuming you were more intelligent than you appear.
> ...


hahahaha….. Throwing "credentials" to illustrate how smart and educated s/he is. Looks like you can ask for your tuition back because the only thing you learned is how to be braggadocious. You are the kind who is so little in mind, having no self esteem, who needs unverifiable (on this site)credentials to give some weight to his/her words. Insecure in his/her person… I love it!


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Well goodie for you.  Perhaps you will one day grow into your potential but as of yet you exhibit little of that aptitude on these boards unless making shit up (because you can't counter an argument) or pretending to be a liberal while declaiming all those who disagree with your lofty position is a mark of intelligence (as far as I know, liberals do not endorse isms)
> ...



I'm not a "dog walker", though there is nothing wrong with that.  Honest employment is honest employment and I commend anyone who takes on a job and does it well.  Any job.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I'm not a "dog walker", though there is nothing wrong with that.  Honest employment is honest employment and I commend anyone who takes on a job and does it well.  Any job.




If your work on message boards is any indication, you do not shy away from dishonest work, either.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a "dog walker", though there is nothing wrong with that.  Honest employment is honest employment and I commend anyone who takes on a job and does it well.  Any job.
> ...



Whatever you say dude....this is what is typically called "grasping at straws".  You do it well.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well, he apparently feels he needs to diss dog walkers


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Maybe he is a _disgruntled_ dog walker and now projecting.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



there is nothing  more broad about it than the  "did the holocaust really happen"  question.     Stats on rapes committed in the name of the rapist pig of Arabia in many times and places are available and the Koran details enough of his filth.      You object to an interview or two of some of victims of the filth you support in Iraq?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like Coyote has a new fanboi.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't think that's broad at all.  Did the Holocaust happen?  Specific.  There is wide body of evidence meticulously recorded.  On your topic your relying on over a millinium of history spanning considerably different civilizations with cultures and norms completely different than those of the 20th century and poorly recorded "evidence" compared to the Holocaust.

Seriously Rosie - has there ever been an atrocity as well documented as the Holocaust or a hoax as easily dismantled as that perpetrated by Holocaust deniers?


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Looks like Coyote has a new fanboi.


hahaha… That's very original!!!!! I saw you had some other one-liners like dog walker and such. That was very original too…. 
You teamed up on her real good. You know what? She handled you very effectively by herself. Well, you were slinging bullshit from both sides, trying to catch her in a crossfire…. hahaha.. did not work out too well for you did it? She kept her cool what pissed you off more and more while you were probably dribbling on your keyboards… hahaha…. 
It was a good show…


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> hahaha… That's very original!!!!! I saw you had some other one-liners like dog walker and such. That was very original too….
> You teamed up on her real good. You know what? She handled you very effectively by herself. Well, you were slinging bullshit from both sides, trying to catch her in a crossfire…. hahaha.. did not work out too well for you did it? She kept her cool what pissed you off more and more while you were probably dribbling on your keyboards… hahaha….
> It was a good show…



Oh, how cute -- he's discovered the emoticons.

That's always such a big time in a young boy's life.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha… That's very original!!!!! I saw you had some other one-liners like dog walker and such. That was very original too….
> ...


hahaha… I love it! You are so funny! Please stop, my stomach hurts!!!! Quit please!!!!!! hahaha….
Apparently it takes very little to amuse me….


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



there has never been a hoax so zealously BELIEVED by
hundreds of millions of islamo Nazi dogs and pigs and so
intricately construed and IMPOSED as fact and so malignant as the holocaust denial filth that is fostered more and more
in the USA and even by some of the sluts who post here.
Your contention that exposure to the intricate filth ----much of which was woven by Nazi war criminals--- into the minds of 12-13 year old kids is a benign idea------kinda nauseates me. 
Chances are that many of the kids who attend the school noted are the children of  islamo Nazi scum who ---by the
"question."  will find validation of the dirt already thown into
their heads.    ------I was not born yesterday and in my life time I did get around in many strata of the WORLD's population.     The comments  I make which you, in your vulgarity,  term  "another story"----happen to be fact.   I did
not need the internet to know the extent of islamo Nazi dirt and its  EFFECTS.     The filth which you take so lightly puts
bullets in the heads of children and bombs on the asses
of murdering sluts.      I can state with confident certainty, 
for example------your   HEBDO  heroes  believed,  with absolute  faith,  every aspect of holocaust denial.    It is not
a question "opinion on history"  ----nothing like  "do you believe in the LOCHNESS MONSTER"?     or   "who really
killed  JFK"?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There are sluts, do you have names?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 1, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > We will deserve what we get, and yes I am always mystified by Jewish Americans who vote democrat (commie Israel hating) 80% of the time.
> ...



What d'ya mean "you people"?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I know of places where they ply their trade----but I will not provide either the places  or the names---especially not to young boys who are obsessed with their asses


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Now you're going all nuts again Rosie.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Chances are that many of the kids who attend the school noted are the children of  islamo Nazi scum who ---by the
> "question."  will find validation of the dirt already thown into
> their heads.    -----



Nope.  Chances are wrong.
Pages - Home


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 
such a brilliant  riposte,   coyote-----so ALL PURPOSE and
so meaningless


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is there a meaningful way to respond to nuts?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



what does  "nuts"  mean in islamo-Nazi land?       Are you asking for tips on the interview of a psychotic?      It is not
easy.    In fact it should take quite a bit of time to make
a diagnosis of psychosis.     ----the diagnostician must
be familiar with the criteria.   -----read the  DSM V


----------



## regent (Feb 4, 2015)

Students generally accept what the teacher and textbook say, but to have students do research and find their own truths is dangerous, That is exactly why commie schools do usually do not allow that practice, but the US traditionally has. Do some students get the wrong truth, absolutely but it's a risk we take. As students become adults they become political and then research is used to find their political truth as on these  message boards. Still, I have seen posts that speak the researched truth first and then the politics.


----------

